# Other Pets > Birds >  A Week Old Now

## SPJ

They get uglier as they grow.  :ROFL:

----------


## littleindiangirl

What the heck are they?  :sploosh:

----------


## SPJ

Doves.
The babies are just starting to get their feathers in.
These are the parents.

----------


## littleindiangirl

I would never have guessed that in a thousand years! Ha ha, they do start out ugly, like little prehistoric birds.  :ROFL:

----------


## LaFilleClochette

i deff thought that they were platypuses....sorry lol.

----------


## azpythons

> i deff thought that they were platypuses....sorry lol.


platapusses hahahha

----------


## spottysnake

WHat kind of doves? What do you breed them for? I'm thinking in a year or so I would like a pet dove or pigeon

----------


## SPJ

The mother is a normal white and the father is an orange neck.
Since the orange is dominant, these will be orange babies.

----------


## Laooda

Awww....    :Embarassed:   That's CUTE!  I love the sound those guys make...

----------


## Calift

Awww doves! 

I'd really like to get a diamond dove this summer...I heard they are the only ones that don't mind being in an indoor cage. 

But beautiful parents....the chicks will get there, eventually  :Good Job:  :Wink:

----------


## SPJ

> Awww doves! 
> 
> I'd really like to get a diamond dove this summer...I heard they are the only ones that don't mind being in an indoor cage. 
> 
> But beautiful parents....the chicks will get there, eventually


You can keep any dove indoors.
These are indoors and breed like crazy so they must be happy with their environment.

----------

